# Plumbing contractor license florida



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I am trying to get my Plumbing Contractor License, but i haven't find any Good School for the exam preparation in Miami FL.

I have look at the Study Guide that i been found in Google, but i am not sure if the are really good


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get my Plumbing Contractor License, but i haven't find any Good School for the exam preparation in Miami FL.
> 
> I have look at the Study Guide that i been found in Google, but i am not sure if the are really good


http://www.contractorsexamschool.com/ They have a great teacher for Iso's.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

These are the books I used. You can study on your own, or go to classes. Personally, I don't think the classes prepare you all that well. It's just some guy telling you items to high-light in your books. You can do that on your own and save some money.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get my Plumbing Contractor License, but i haven't find any Good School for the exam preparation in Miami FL.
> 
> I have look at the Study Guide that i been found in Google, but i am not sure if the are really good


Could someone please translate this into English?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

It seems like you're doing things in the wrong order. In your introduction you stated you're starting a company, and now you're looking for advice on the test. You should get licensed BEFORE you start a company.

Unless you have a licensed person to qualify your business, get your license before you get started. Otherwise you're just a hack.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

*Thanks Tommy, those book look nice.*

cityplumbing : thanks for the advice, but for Iso class i prefer miami dade college

hroark2112 : My business is qualifying by a license person, but i really need to get my own, if you are a professional i am sure that you understand why.

People who criticize are usually the most ignorant  

Nikolai : tried translate.google.com or wordreference.com, if English is your frist and only language i just feel sorry for lack of common sense...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> the most ignorant
> 
> Nikolai : tried translate.google.com or wordreference.com, if English is your frist and only language i just feel sorry for lack of common sense...


 
:boxing::boxing:


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Tommy Plumber, are they that good?? those book cost more than $1k


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Tommy Plumber, are they that good?? those book cost more than $1k


 




I love these books. I passed the trade knowledge and the business law exams first time taking them. I don't think I would have passed first time with out the books. I was very fortunate, I bought them from a friend for $ 300.00. He failed the state exam a couple of times then quit and gave up. He sold me his books.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I would comment on the books, but I'm too ignorant!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> I would comment on the books, but I'm too ignorant!


I think we established that when we realized you had to wear a helmet with full cage 24/7...

:jester:


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I love these books. I passed the trade knowledge and the business law exams first time taking them. I don't think I would have passed first time with out the books. I was very fortunate, I bought them from a friend for $ 300.00. He failed the state exam a couple of times then quit and gave up. He sold me his books.




They send me a list of everything that i would need 

I dont know but, do i really need to buy all this ?????????? 

B-IDP ISOMETRIC SKETCHING PAD-30 SHT. 
1 B-2088 AIA A201 2007 GEN. COND. OF CONTRACT 
1 B-2368 BUILDER'S GUIDE TO ACCOUNTING REVISED,2006 EDITION 
1 B-2392 AIA A401 2007 STD FRM AGRMT BTWN CONT. & SUBCONT. 
1 B-2394 AIA A701 1997 INSTRUCTIONS TO BIDDERS W/ INST.
1 B-4093 NFPA 14, INSTALL OF STANDPIPE & HOSE SYSTEMS 2010 
1 B-4420 MATH FOR PLUMBERS & PIPEFITTERS,1428304614,7th ED. 
1 B-6000 SOLAR WATER & POOL HEAT DESIGN & INSTALL MAN,2006 
1 B-6541 CONTRACTORS MANUAL,09 WITH TABS(STATE EXAM) 
1 B-0666 30/60/90 TRIANGLE,ISBN SK360-6 
1 B-6724 NFPA 99, STANDARD FOR HEALTH CARE FACILITIES,2005 
1 G-S-PLM STATE PLUMBING HOME STUDY INCL. BUS/FINANCE $0.00 
1 B-TAB2 WHITE RITE-ON TABS 15 SHEETS 
1 B-OSHA CFR Title 29, Part 1926 OSHA, 2011 
1 B-1001 PLUMBER'S HANDBOOK REVISED,MASSEY,2006 
1 B-SUPP09 SUPPLEMENT FL. REVISION PKG 2009/ISBN#5605-F09
1 B-R1 FLORIDA STATUTES CHAPTER 455, 2011 (STATE B&F EXAM 
1 B-FPC07 FLORIDA BLDG. CODE PLUMBING, 2007 INCL. TABS
1 B-FFG07 FLORIDA BLDG. CODE FUEL GAS 2007, INCL. TABS 
1 B-DISC1 BOOK DISCOUNT 
1 B-6621 CHAPTER 64E-6 - STDS ONSITE SEWAGE TREAT, FAC,2010


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Obviously you don't know anything about the test. 

Do you even have the correct experience to take the test? Do you know the licensing requirements?

If you knew about the test, you'd know the answer to your question.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> They send me a list of everything that i would need
> 
> I dont know but, do i really need to buy all this ??????????
> 
> ...


 




Go to the state's website, http://www.myfloridalicense.com

And yeah, those are pretty much the books you'll need to sit for the (2) exams. But check out the state's site for the latest editions that the state is recommending.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You're going to need all the books that the state advises you to have. Also, you'll need good study guide books. 

Be prepared to spend a small fortune in seeking your license.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> They send me a list of everything that i would need
> 
> I dont know but, do i really need to buy all this ??????????


Nah.. Don't worry about it... They are just trying to sell books..

Go ahead and take the test, then you'll know what areas you need to study more in...:whistling2:


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Try to study those books on your own first. I hit the books pretty hard for about three months and got a 91. Some of the people at the test had used the trade schools to prepare, and on lunch break a few of them told me they didn't have the Florida gc manual or the Med gas book. And that the trade school told them to pack their own lunch so the could sit in their car on lunch break and study their books. The neglected to tell them that once you bring your books in for the test, you can't bring them out. If you feel like you can't do it on your own then seek out a trade school. But beware I've heard they cost alot of money, and you still need to purchase the $900 in books seperate. Then if you pass your tests, the fun really begins, dealing with the state.....


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I already study the Plumbing 2004 complete, i read all chapter , but I honestly did not learn anything, without a good guide or school i feel lost.

i got two things in mind, one is the guide from Tommy and the other a school that someone referred to me, both cost about the same


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well with what ever your choice is, all I can say at this point is good luck.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> I already study the Plumbing 2004 complete, i read all chapter , but I honestly did not learn anything, without a good guide or school i feel lost.
> 
> I got two things in mind, one is the guide from Tommy and the other a school that someone referred to me, both cost about the same


It seems in my honest opinion that your reading these books to hope to pass a test but you really need to read these books, learn them like the back of your hand for the test and in the field. Taking a class helps because sometimes we learn better when things are explained to us and not just by reading on our own. Also you need to learn the most current code which is the 2007 Florida Plumbing code with the 2009 supplement.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I am going to take the class and study at my own at the same time, it is no only about passing the test, what comes after that is more important


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> I am going to take the class and study at my own at the same time, it is no only about passing the test, what comes after that is more important


 




You must be 100% dedicated to passing the state exams. They are not impossible to pass, but those tests are not easy.

When are you taking the exams? Have you registered yet?


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I am taking the Business & Financial exam in about 9 weeks from now, after i pass it i will start with the Plumbing, i have to be careful with plumbing, maybe a new version will coming up for next year


----------

